# Windows Live Messenger will die to pave the way for Skype



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Now that Microsoft is beginning to fully leverage its acquisition of Skype, it sees no value in keeping its legacy messaging platform afloat. Windows Live Messenger, which many still refer to as MSN Messenger, will reportedly be retired in order to reduce confusion and fragmentation among users.

For the millions of existing Windows Live Messenger users, there wont be a major change. Rather, some day in the near future, they will simply be transitioned into Skype. In fact, the current version of Skype already allows users to log in with their Windows Live credentials.

Read More


----------

